# National Championships **Spoilers**



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

German TT won by Tony Martin.
Canadian TT won by Svein Tuft.
(Next up, bear craps in a wood)


----------



## raindog (23 Jun 2012)

Our TTs were on thursday and Chavanel got the men's senior.
Men's RR tomorrow live on telly .


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Spanish TT - LL Sanchez
Netherlands TT - Lieuwe Westra
Swiss TT - drum roll..no, wait for it....Fabian Cancellara


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Italian Road Race - Pellizotti, with di Luca second. A real boost for the fight against doping...not.


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Polish TT - Maciej Bodnar
Russian TT - Menchov


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Luxembourg TT - best name so far, Bob Jungels
Czech TT - Jan Barta
Slovak TT - Peter Velits
Estonia TT - Rein Taaramae
Estonia Road - Tanel Kangert


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2012)

The only real upset in the TTs so far has been the Norwegian champs where the marvellously named Reidar Bohlin Borgersen beat EBH and Nordhaug.


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The only real upset in the TTs so far has been the Norwegian champs where the marvellously named Reidar Bohlin Borgersen beat EBH and Nordhaug.


 
Very true, the only reason for me not listing this result was that I gave up trying to spell his name!


----------



## Noodley (23 Jun 2012)

Although I was quite surprised at Taaramae winning the TT, but this might push me to choose him for the white jersey in the Tour.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jun 2012)

Italian TT - Dario Cataldo
Swiss Road - Martin Kohler


----------



## raindog (24 Jun 2012)

Bouhanni just won in France with his FDJ team mate Démare second place. Démare was in tears during the post race interview, poor lad.


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2012)

French road race - Nacer BOUHANNI of FDJ-Big Mat.

Never 'eard of him! Young lad, 21 years of age. It was wet out there and the conditions played a big part I reckon. I think Jérémy Roy fell twice and looked highly p*ssed on and p*ssed off!


----------



## Noodley (24 Jun 2012)

raindog said:


> Bouhanni just won in France with his FDJ team mate Démare second place. Démare was in tears during the post race interview, poor lad.


 


Although his victory means the French national jersey will not be seen at le Tour...


----------



## raindog (24 Jun 2012)

It's Boonen in Belgium apparently. Gilbert said he was favourite a couple of days ago, and he was spot on.


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2012)

Good thread btw Noodley. Not one done before either as I recall.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jun 2012)

Spanish Road was won by Ventoso


----------



## Noodley (24 Jun 2012)

yello said:


> Good thread btw Noodley. Not one done before either as I recall.


 Cannae remember one, but seems to make sense given the number taking place this weekend.


----------



## yello (24 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Although his victory means the French national jersey will not be seen at le Tour...


 
That sort of info has got to give rise to trivia questions!


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2012)

EBH will be wearing the national champions jersey after winning today.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Jun 2012)

Anyone else thinks he looks like a young Griff Rhys Jones? 

http://sport.aftenposten.no/sport/article241107.ece


----------



## raindog (24 Jun 2012)

Sagan gets it in Slovakia - there's a surprise.


----------



## beastie (24 Jun 2012)

Stannard takes British national championships.


----------



## Noodley (24 Jun 2012)

German road title goes to Fabian Wegmann for the 3rd time.
Niki Terpstra wins the Netherlands road title.


----------



## martint235 (24 Jun 2012)

yello said:


> French road race - Nacer BOUHANNI of FDJ-Big Mat.
> 
> Never 'eard of him! Young lad, 21 years of age. It was wet out there and the conditions played a big part I reckon. I think Jérémy Roy fell twice and looked highly p*ssed on and p*ssed off!


Yep Roy really wasn't a happy bunny. My new android tablet came into its own today, I actually got to watch some of these races


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Although I was quite surprised at Taaramae winning the TT, but this might push me to choose him for the white jersey in the Tour.


 
That is a very interesting result. I might have to include him in my fantasy TdF squad after all... Only thing is, what's the competition like in the Estonian TT?

d.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2012)

Noodley said:


> Niki Terpstra wins the Netherlands road title.


 
By over two minutes from Lars Boom, apparently.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jun 2014)

Bumped for 2014:
Kwiatkowski wins Polish TT
Cancellara wins Swiss TT


----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bumped for 2014:
> Kwiatkowski wins Polish TT
> Cancellara wins Swiss TT


I'll be watching the british nationals tomorrow with dowsett, wiggins and thomas going toe to toe over a very tough celtic manor course - cant wait


----------



## laurence (25 Jun 2014)

hoping Rowsell retains her TT title. i am slightly smitten by her.

good to see the little flower get the Polish TT title.


----------



## Buddfox (25 Jun 2014)

I understand Cav is now out of the road race?


----------



## raindog (26 Jun 2014)

Just as well with all them lumps.
Watch out for the Yates lads on sunday!!


----------



## Apollonius (26 Jun 2014)

Live coverage of the Road Race on Eurosport on Sunday afternoon. Highlights in the evening. No sign of coverage of the time-trial.


----------



## Basil.B (26 Jun 2014)

Buddfox said:


> I understand Cav is now out of the road race?



Afraid so, got bronchitis.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

Armitstead has not started in the Women's Elite, no reason given as yet. 

Madison Genesis’ Scott Davies wins the British under-23 men’s time-trial champion.


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

Emma Pooley take the Women's ITT Jersey


----------



## User169 (26 Jun 2014)

Dutch ITT yesterday.

Dumoulin for the men and Annemiek van Vleuten for the women.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

Chavanel and Prevot take the French TTs for the 3rd year in a row


----------



## raindog (26 Jun 2014)

....and it's Chava's 6th national TT title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> ....and it's Chava's 6th national TT title



Just went and had a look to see how many Swiss National TTs Cancellara had won. 9, that's 9 (nine) in football videprinter terms.

I couldn't work out who won when he didn't - I got close with a couple of guesses, so if anyone gets the answers very well done!


----------



## Rasmus (26 Jun 2014)

Danish ITT's won by members of the track squad. Julie Leth (Hitec Products) and Rasmus Quaade (TREFOR-Blue Water).


----------



## beastie (26 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Emma Pooley take the Women's ITT Jersey


She is a super rider. Dame Sarah did well also


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

Boom! Wiggins take the stripes!


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2014)

British TT champs Men's result 1. Wiggins 53.56 2. Thomas 55.04 3. Dowsett 55.17


----------



## Apollonius (26 Jun 2014)

Well, Wiggins haters. What do we make of that?


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2014)

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...nce-2014-british-eurosport-tv-schedule-128296

The llnk for the TDF on Eurosport, I cannot find where I should post it so maybe somebody brighter than myself can.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Jun 2014)

Just to clarify: I am a big Wiggins fan. This guy made history. I am delighted he can show a strong field who is the top man.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2014)

Apollonius said:


> Just to clarify: I am a big Wiggins fan. This guy made history. I am delighted he can show a strong field who is the top man.



+1


----------



## jifdave (26 Jun 2014)

Apparently he's not riding the road race. http://po.st/WiggoTTChamp


----------



## Louch (26 Jun 2014)

No froome in either race, only British when it suits him!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jun 2014)

This is becoming more like twitter every day, just worse


----------



## tug benson (26 Jun 2014)

Louch said:


> No froome in either race, only British when it suits him!


 give it up will you, he has the tour de france in 9 days time i would think thats more mportant to him and so it should be...Your hate of chris froome is getting tiresome, we all know you have a boner for Wiggins, should sky just stick him in the team to make some fans happy?


----------



## Louch (26 Jun 2014)

Thomas rode today, a TT wouldn't have ruined his prep, and would have been good tour practise. Your love for froome means you forgive all, your yellow tinted glasses see wiggins as a poor rider. He is certainly good enough to be in sky's 9


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (26 Jun 2014)

I like 'em both! The fact that they happen not to like each other is neither here nor there to me!


----------



## jowwy (26 Jun 2014)

I was there all day watching the TT and the speed wiggo, thomas and rowe went past was phenominal to say the least. Great day


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> I was there all day watching the TT and the speed wiggo, thomas and rowe went past was phenominal to say the least. Great day


Presumably Dowsett too?


----------



## zizou (26 Jun 2014)

Wiggins when he has the right frame of mind is simply superb. Unfortunately you never know what Wiggins is going to turn up - im just a fan and he can be infuriating cant imagine what he's like to manage and coach!


----------



## MisterStan (26 Jun 2014)

Thomas catching Millar before halfway! Massive! He's more than likely riding the Tour I guess?


----------



## Keith Oates (27 Jun 2014)

A good performance by Wiggins let's hope he can carry that form over to the worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2014)

Just shows what a sulk he was in at the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2014)

MisterStan said:


> Presumably Dowsett too?


Im a team sky fan - dowsett lost nearly 20 secs on brad in the first 5miles so didnt look as quick or smooth as the rest


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Jun 2014)

Just followed it on the British Cycling twitter feed. Seemed to me, jowwy, that Dowsett didn't go out hard enough in the first half of the race. The second half stats look fairly comparable, or was it more a case of Wiggins just blowing everyone away early on and then hanging on to that advantage?


----------



## User482 (27 Jun 2014)

Phenomenal ride from Sarah Storey to take 3rd - at the age of 36 and just a year after having a baby.


----------



## Rob3rt (27 Jun 2014)

Sarah Storey and Katie Archibald's performances were no surprise, they have been doing good times in local opens and club 10's all year. Pretty sure Sarah Storey did a long 21 a few weeks ago in a local 10.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Just followed it on the British Cycling twitter feed. Seemed to me, jowwy, that Dowsett didn't go out hard enough in the first half of the race. The second half stats look fairly comparable, or was it more a case of Wiggins just blowing everyone away early on and then hanging on to that advantage?


In the first 5 miles of the race bradley just looked like he was smooth and powerful, slower cadence than the rest and absolutely rock solid on the bike, even into the corners. By the time he got to us at 5 miles he had already taken time out of G and dowsett. On the second lap when he went by he had taken 1min 15 out of G and over a minute out of dowsett. Maybe he recce'd the course better than the rest. But with the set-up of the course i think bradleys undoubted power was always going to make it hard for the resr to beat him


----------



## User169 (27 Jun 2014)

Louch said:


> No froome in either race, only British when it suits him!


 
No Contador in Spanish champs, no Mollema in Dutch champs....etc, etc..


----------



## raindog (27 Jun 2014)

short interview with Adam Yates ahead of the weekend's racing
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/na...British-Cycling-National-Road-Championships-0


----------



## The Couch (27 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> No Contador in Spanish champs, no Mollema in Dutch champs....etc, etc..


In Belgium everybody (eligible as pro racer) is obliged to start.

Since this year is about as climber unfriendly as can be, basically if I was JVDB I'd get off the bike right after the official start (crash-prone anybody??)


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> *In Belgium everybody (eligible as pro racer) is obliged to start.*
> 
> Since this year is about as climber unfriendly as can be, basically if I was JVDB I'd get off the bike right after the official start (crash-prone anybody??)


Really? I actually think that's a good idea - you really get an idea of the true champion I suppose.


----------



## laurence (27 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> No Contador in Spanish champs, no Mollema in Dutch champs....etc, etc..



don't bring logic and facts into this discussion, you'll confuse the wiggo fanboys and girls.


----------



## Rasmus (27 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> In Belgium everybody (eligible as pro racer) is obliged to start.



In Denmark, anyone not starting in the nationals are ineligible for the World Champs squad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

in regione caecorum rex est luscus


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 Jun 2014)

"Really? I actually think that's a good idea - you really get an idea of the true champion I suppose."

Really ? Only those who want to race will race, regardless of whether they are obliged to start. Look at Wiggins in the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (27 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> in regione caecorum rex est luscus



+1.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jun 2014)

Tony Martin wins German TT
Unrepentant drug cheat Valverde wins Spanish TT


----------



## thom (28 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> No Contador in Spanish champs, no Mollema in Dutch champs....etc, etc..


One of the biggest uses I'm finding for these pre-tour threads is as a guide to amending my ignore list.
Judging by the past few weeks, I dread to think what this place will be like come the tour itself.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

Nibali wins Italian road title


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jun 2014)

Ramunas wins Lithuanian TT title


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Dutch women's road race yesterday.

1. Iris Slappendel
2. Lucinda Brand
3. Marianne Vos


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> 3. Marianne Vos


We expect her to win almost everything, so that's a bit of a surprise.
What happened, Delftse ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

German livestream on now - http://www.hr-online.de/website/rubriken/sport/index.jsp?rubrik=55795


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

things are getting pretty active in the girls' race this morning...
_The 13 riders in the break are Lizzie Armitstead, Anna Christian, Jessie Walker, Katie Archibald, Hannah Barnes, Sharon Laws, Emma Pooley, Dani King, Laura Trott, Sarah Storey, Nicola Juniper, Elinor Barker, Louise Mahe. The gap is now over a minute._


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

That's not a break: that's the race!


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2014)

Laura trott wins womens world champs and u23 title too


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> German livestream on now - http://www.hr-online.de/website/rubriken/sport/index.jsp?rubrik=55795


Thanks for the link 

The race isn't all that interesting, seemingly heading for an unsurprising mass sprint, but the commentators are hilarious.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

Greipel takes the win, Degenkolb second.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Anyone for Danish? http://new.livestream.com/accounts/255352/events/3139827


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyone for Danish? http://new.livestream.com/accounts/255352/events/3139827



Yes, please! 

Still 130km to go, though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Still 130km to go, though.


Have a bit of Belgish highlights then.. http://www.bvls2013.com/stream1.html


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Langeveld bags the Dutch champs, with Terpstra in second.

Interesting that the two big Dutch trade teams have come away empty handed.


----------



## User169 (29 Jun 2014)

Good article here from inrng on the National champs - 26 FdJ riders in the French road race!

http://inrng.com/2014/06/the-strangest-race-of-the-year/#more-21024


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

FDJ with 24 man team controlled it - Démare just in front of Bouhanni. I wish it had been the other way round - oh well.
Madiot must be very happy.
hmmm......


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2014)

British championships now on Euro Sport

http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

Isn't it great to see the twins together up front?


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Accompanied by the Sky team. Should be an interesting scrap.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Yes, please!
> 
> Still 130km to go, though.



Couldn't get the stream to work . Seems to have been an exciting race, with a strong, large, early breakaway, and a flurry of late attacks.

Winner was Michael Valgren, one of the young talents on Tinkoff-Saxo.


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jun 2014)

If you can handle a bit of translation of country names, there's a pretty decent overview of podium results here


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2014)

raindog said:


> FDJ with 24 man team controlled it - Démare just in front of Bouhanni. I wish it had been the other way round - oh well.
> Madiot must be very happy.
> hmmm......



I'm pleased that Demare got it.


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

knew you would be


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Last two now. Yates and Yates are off the back.


----------



## tug benson (29 Jun 2014)

surely will be swift?


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Kennaugh can only try to distance him on a climb.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

And he does. Not this time....


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2014)

fantastic racing - shame for Simon though


----------



## tug benson (29 Jun 2014)

Kennaugh wins


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Great race.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Superb effort by Kennaugh. He timed that to perfection, having JUST drained enough out of Swift to get him on the line.


----------



## screenman (29 Jun 2014)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2014)

Was a great race indeed was on the start/finish for the full ten laps - geraint tried in vein to bridge the gap. But what a finish by kennaugh


----------



## Apollonius (29 Jun 2014)

Just seen the end of the women's race. (On TV). Trott just sat in and then used her finish speed. Another great performance from Katie Archibald.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2014)

I just caught up with the race on ITV4. Dani King and Queen Trott! I can't believe Trott's still so young - she's been winning races for ever. And very canny racing from Kennaugh.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2014)

Im fed up of seeing myself on tv now


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2014)

I watched the men's race on Eurosport, looked a cracking race. It was a shame though that in Gary Imlach's introduction he told us who had won the women's race. Hasn't he heard of spoiler alerts ?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (30 Jun 2014)

Was also trying to follow the Belgian championships on the internet, found live pictures but no commentary. OPQS' s tactics in the closing k's looked bizarre, they had two riders in the break with about a minute on the bunch. In the break one of their riders was clearly chasing down attacks to allow his teammate a good crack at winning the sprint, but then the rest of OPQS went to the front of the bunch and caught them, with Boonen being outsprinted for 3rd. I read now that it was Steegmans lining up to sprint from the break and he's not a happy bunny.


----------



## The Couch (30 Jun 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Was also trying to follow the Belgian championships on the internet, found live pictures but no commentary. OPQS' s tactics in the closing k's looked bizarre, they had two riders in the break with about a minute on the bunch. In the break one of their riders was clearly chasing down attacks to allow his teammate a good crack at winning the sprint, but then the rest of OPQS went to the front of the bunch and caught them, with Boonen being outsprinted for 3rd. I read now that it was Steegmans lining up to sprint from the break and he's not a happy bunny.


Yep, OPQS royally screwed that one up 

(No team had the number of troops or willingness to chase that group down but them... of course Steegmans could have still been beaten by Boeckmans)
They should have gone for the Boonen-sprint much earlier (and would have had a more organized sprint) or stick to the Steegmans-plan
Managers claim that bad communication (lack of earphones and no OPQS-signal men along the road) was the reason

But Steegmans is very p****** (and will probably leave the team at the end of the year) and even Boonen is mad cause he didn't want to ruin it for Steegmans or at least would have a better chance himself to win it with a better organization 

Still the 18-rounds-around-the-churchtower was a pretty entertaining race because of it...only grabbing the escape with about 400-500m to go.


----------



## MikeonaBike (30 Jun 2014)

Gary Imlach, what a chump; watching the finish of the women's race would have been much more enjoyable if the fool hadn't told us what the result was at the beginning of the programme. Are there any sports presenters/commentators who are any good, for any sport?


----------

